# Anyone here going to be at Gen Con?



## RangerWickett (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll be attending, as will Thurston. If anyone playing WotBS or Z is going, or if you're waiting for 4e Elements of Magic (not gonna happen), or if you're just a huge fan of Wild Spellcraft (our first book, back in 2002), it'd be great to meet up and talk games.


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll be there. And unlike last year I am not over-scheduled, so I may be able to find some time to hang out.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 23, 2012)

It'd be great if we could find time to actually rustle up a game. I've already got something I'm planning for the top contributor to Admiral o' the High Seas. Maybe I could run it twice.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll be there! Not sure if I'll have time for a game or not; maybe on the Sunday, my schedule for then will either be completely packed, or completely free. Thursday to Saturday are booked solid, save for a few empty slots to browse the exhibits.


----------



## Gman1969 (Jul 24, 2012)

*We will be there*

My son and I will be in attendance as well. I just started running a WoTBS campaign and have found it to be very well done so far. Hope to stop by and see some of the people responsible and see what else is planned from you guys.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 24, 2012)

To clarify, there won't be any sort of EN Publishing booth. I might chip in at the ENnies booth for a shift, but mostly I'll be there on my own recognizance. I do intend to attend the ENnie awards, so that'll be an easy spot to spot me.

I dunno, should we arrange a particular meet-up time and place?


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Jul 25, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> I dunno, should we arrange a particular meet-up time and place?




I'd be good for arranging something. My Thursday and Friday mornings are the most free at this point. I'll also be at the ENnies, so that might be another good opportunity to meet up.


----------



## skotothalamos (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll be there, though my work schedule for the weekend is always in flux, so I tend not to be able to commit to anything.


----------



## Rugult (Jul 26, 2012)

As RangerWickett pointed out, I'll be attending GenCon as well.  So, I can answer any random Pathfinder related trivia, or questions about Adventure 5 (or at least Adventure 5 before Ryan makes it even more awesome).

My schedule is mostly open, though I do plan on attending the ENnies, so you can probably expect to catch me there.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jul 29, 2012)

I initially had some time set aside to go, but with our family vacation so close to it, I couldn't negotiate both with work, so it got pushed aside. Oh well, more time to continue work on Santiago (hopefully the initial pass on adventure 4 by then).


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 29, 2012)

You're already on adventure 4? Hmm. I am intrigued.


----------



## OnlineDM (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll be there! I'll mostly be demoing my new card game, Chaos & Alchemy, but I'll definitely have time for some gaming and such. I feel like I owe you a drink, Ryan, for all the good ZEITGEIST times from the early forum-based playtest if nothing else!


----------



## Ormazd (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll be there and about to start WotBS adventure 7. Also thinking about Zetigeist when this is done and would enjoy talking to other GMs about their thoughts. Also love some gaming!

O


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, if we can wrangle 4 to 6 players some time, I could run a second session of the Admiral o' the High Seas game I have planned. My Saturday afternoon is booked, and my Friday evening, but I'm free otherwise.

If I can just throw out a time, maybe meet up for food and drinks before the ENnies on Friday?


----------



## talien (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll be there as press.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmm, I do believe I can make it for the ennies and a bit before them as well.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 22, 2012)

Welp, I'm back from GenCon, and all unpacked and relaxed from my flight. I had an incredible time, just like last year, and picked up a nice pile of swag. RangerWickett, MatthewJHanson it was a real pleasure meeting you in person


----------

